# After Kernel-Upgrade 3D-Games unplayable

## Cruel

Hello guys. Today I have update my laptop with current gentoo-sources package (3.0.6).

After compiling the new kernel and booting it, I decided to start module-rebuild to reemerge

all packages for the new kernel. All runs fine now except all 3D-Games.

All 3D-Games now contains lags, are slow and after 1-5 minutes they stock and I have to 

restart my laptop via hard reset. 

So anyone of you an idea how I can solve that?

I also reemerged my ati-drivers package.

```

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_N950_Quad-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 19 Oct 2011 13:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 Q3AEULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-2.2/conf /usr/share/maven-bin-3.0/conf /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support readline sdl session spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

eselect opengl list

```

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

wine

```

[I] app-emulation/wine

     Available versions:  1.2!t 1.2.1!t 1.2.2!t 1.2.3!t (~)1.3.0!t (~)1.3.1!t (~)1.3.2!t (~)1.3.3!t (~)1.3.4!t (~)1.3.5!t (~)1.3.6!t (~)1.3.7!t (~)1.3.8!t (~)1.3.9!t (~)1.3.10!t (~)1.3.11!t (~)1.3.12!t (~)1.3.13!t (~)1.3.14!t (~)1.3.15!t (~)1.3.16!t (~)1.3.17!t (~)1.3.18!t (~)1.3.19!t (~)1.3.20!t (~)1.3.21!t (~)1.3.22!t (~)1.3.23!t (~)1.3.24!t (~)1.3.25!t (~)1.3.26!t (~)1.3.27!t (~)1.3.28!t (~)1.3.29!t (~)1.3.30!t **9999!t {+X alsa capi cups custom-cflags dbus esd fontconfig +gecko gnutls gphoto2 gsm gstreamer hardened jack jpeg lcms ldap mousewarp mp3 nas ncurses nls openal opencl +opengl +oss +perl png pulseaudio samba scanner ssl test +threads +truetype v4l +win32 (+)win64 xcomposite xinerama xml}

     Installed versions:  1.3.30!t(09:26:57 10/14/11)(X alsa cups dbus gecko jpeg lcms ldap mp3 ncurses nls opengl oss perl png ssl threads truetype win32 win64 xml -capi -custom-cflags -fontconfig -gnutls -gphoto2 -gsm -gstreamer -hardened -openal -opencl -samba -scanner -test -v4l -xcomposite -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.winehq.org/

     Description:         free implementation of Windows(tm) on Unix

```

eselect mesa list

```

64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

64bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

64bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

64bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

64bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

32bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

32bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

```

----------

## DirtyHairy

What graphics card are you using?

----------

## Cruel

ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650

----------

## DirtyHairy

What driver are you using, fglrx or the open one?

----------

## Cruel

The open one:

```

[I] x11-drivers/ati-drivers

     Available versions:  (1) (~)10.10 10.11 10.12 11.2 11.3 (~)11.4 (~)11.5 11.6 (~)11.7 11.8 (~)11.9

   {debug kernel_linux +modules multilib qt4}

     Installed versions:  11.9(1)(02:18:18 10/20/11)(kernel_linux modules multilib -debug -qt4)

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for r600 (HD Series) and newer chipsets

```

----------

## dirkfanick

 *Quote:*   

> All 3D-Games now contains lags, are slow and after 1-5 minutes they stock...

 

Overheated?

----------

## Cruel

 *dirkfanick wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   All 3D-Games now contains lags, are slow and after 1-5 minutes they stock... 
> 
> Overheated?

 

You mean that the laptop get too hot?

Definitely not. The temperature is okay.

----------

## Hu

 *Cruel wrote:*   

> The open one:
> 
> ```
> 
> [I] x11-drivers/ati-drivers
> ...

 Are you sure?  That looks like the closed driver to me.  I use the open driver, and I only have one OpenGL implementation: xorg-x11.

What kernel version were you using when 3D programs worked well?

----------

## DirtyHairy

I agree with Hu: this is the closed source driver. Can you post (pastebin) your xorg.0.log so that we can see which driver is actually used? Also, do you have the modesetting kernel driver activated --- could you also link your kernel configuration and dmesg?

----------

## Carrion

It does look like the proprietary drivers (aka you downloaded the .run device driver from amd.com) but if it was the open modules (radeon) provided by the kernel, 3D wouldn't work anyways. 3D acceleration is only possible with the proprietary drivers, so just by the fact that you can see 3D graphics shows us you're using proprietary drivers.

Secondly, what are these games? Sometimes it's game-specific. Also, are you using Wine or are these open source games?

Also, please run "glxgears" and tell us what the output is in the command prompt after you close the window as well.

----------

## Cruel

 *Carrion wrote:*   

> It does look like the proprietary drivers (aka you downloaded the .run device driver from amd.com) but if it was the open modules (radeon) provided by the kernel, 3D wouldn't work anyways. 3D acceleration is only possible with the proprietary drivers, so just by the fact that you can see 3D graphics shows us you're using proprietary drivers.
> 
> Secondly, what are these games? Sometimes it's game-specific. Also, are you using Wine or are these open source games?
> 
> Also, please run "glxgears" and tell us what the output is in the command prompt after you close the window as well.

 

Sorry for the late answer. And yes, Carrion you are right (and all others above as well  :Wink:  ).

I use the proprietary drivers and didn't know that and the problem only occurs on one specific game (cs 1.6).

So this is actually not a kernel problem, more a specific game problem. I have opened for that a new thread in the game section.

Thank you for your help!

----------

## Hu

 *Carrion wrote:*   

> if it was the open modules (radeon) provided by the kernel, 3D wouldn't work anyways. 3D acceleration is only possible with the proprietary drivers, so just by the fact that you can see 3D graphics shows us you're using proprietary drivers.

 According to the DRI wiki, 3D is supported for the Radeon family of open drivers.  Could you provide a citation for your claim that 3D is not supported?

----------

## Ant P.

 *Carrion wrote:*   

> 3D acceleration is only possible with the proprietary drivers, so just by the fact that you can see 3D graphics shows us you're using proprietary drivers.

 

This is completely false.

----------

## kacox

I am having a similar issue, without the intention of thread-jacking... Please list the output from glxinfo... Mine gives me a glx error and xorg complains that modules dri and glx failed. I can't seem to get the proprietary drivers working at all... If I switch back to xorg-x11 drivers I can run X. I followed the howto exactly. Just puzzled, and this is one scenario that sounds very closely related, being ATi and all  :Wink: 

On my end, I've recompiled the kernel (3.0.6) several times  mixing options like enabling/disabling kms and radeon modsetting, modularizing/compiled in agpgart, drm, and radeon with no success. I use no framebuffers, and the only changes I can see are when I manually pass on the radeon.modeset=0 at boot and later modprobe radeon modeset=1 will give me a framebuffered console, but X locks up forcing a hard reboot. glxinfo will work for the xorg-x11 drivers, but it's not very inticing.

*UPDATE*    It seems that I have been over-doing things. I emerged the ucode (and then the proprietary drivers for some unknown reason), and plugged in the binary info to the kernel, so it's working twice as hard for the same hardware. I took an extra step back and I'm almost where I need to be. Since I have screwed the kernel and modules up, I have noticed that passing the radeon.modeset=0 at boot and using eselect opengl set xorg-x11 gives glxgears about 880fps... Not setting the radeon.modeset=0 (being set to 1 instead) will yield glxgears only 74fps. This is all while giving me an error free xorg log. If I switch to the proprietary drivers, the modeset has to be 0 not to conflict with the kernel, meaning modules dri, dri2, and glx will fail and direct rendering/3d will be disabled. Hope this helps someone, and sorry for the hijack!

----------

